# Cool Grappling forum



## RMACKD (Nov 11, 2004)

I found a great grappling forum http://www.worldwidegrappling.com/grappling/html/modules/vB/ Its pretty much dying and I would like to ask people to register and get it back alive again. The people on it are all very good and it is a troll free forum. The threads give a lot of info.


----------



## still learning (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello, Thanks and I am sure there are many others martial arts stuffs too. So far this site has been great. Lets keep on supporting Martial talk.com.! Aloha


----------

